# BMQ starting 5 Aug 13



## army613 (1 Jul 2013)

Who is heading to St-Jean for BMQ August 3rd?


----------



## Voll (4 Jul 2013)

I haven't seen one of these yet, so I thought I would start it up.

I'm flying in from Vancouver, Going in for Aircraft Structures Technician.


----------



## polishman23 (4 Jul 2013)

i think the aug 3rd BMQ is the same one as yours. People show up at different times.


----------



## Secord91 (8 Jul 2013)

Woot Il be there  Medical Technician. Is St-Jean the only place they do BMQ now?


----------



## McCreaA (9 Jul 2013)

I will be there too!!!!!  Flying out of Toronto.


----------



## Zhang (16 Jul 2013)

They are flying me out of Pearson on the 3rd of Aug. I'm going for Vehicle Tech.


----------



## mboutin (16 Jul 2013)

Secord91 I'll be there too as tech med but a week later  I only start on August 12th : (


Congrats and I hope you guys will enjoy  !


----------



## polishman23 (16 Jul 2013)

any supply tech going?


----------



## puddle_son (17 Jul 2013)

Just got the news today I'll be flying in from victoria on the 3rd to Quebec can't wait.  See you all in a couple weeks


----------



## FlaintheCF (24 Jul 2013)

Heyyyy! I will be there!!!
Cool, we'll be in the same platoon!

When do you get sworn in?
What city are you coming from?


----------



## FlaintheCF (24 Jul 2013)

Hey guys! I will be there! 
Reporting for duty August 3... I guess its the same as you... officially starting Aug 5!

Congrats everyone, looking forward to meeting you all there!

Anyone getting there on their own? I'm driving from Ottawa, probably will report Saturday early evening...


----------



## Secord91 (29 Jul 2013)

There was 4 of us 2 med techs and 2 vehicle techs out of Niagara/hamilton area were all flying out of Pearson airport, Toronto!


----------



## Secord91 (29 Jul 2013)

Are you guys buying your own running shoes before going or can you buy a specific kind/colour at CFLRS. Was gonna buy before leaving but not sure now don't wanna have to buy another pair because the ones I bought weren't standard. Also for bathing suits theyre supplied by the QM I'm guessing that means theyre military issued and we don't have to bring our own?


----------



## MikeL (29 Jul 2013)

The shoes CFLRS issue are junk, and I'm not sure what selection the Canex there will have. If you have a favorite brand/model you like, buy it and bring it with you. 

If the joining instructions say to bring a bathing suit, bring one or buy from the Canex. I don't recall being issued a bathing suit.



Have a look through this.

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp#5


> Equipment
> 
> All candidates arriving for training at CFLRS, whether they are new or current CF members will require the items listed in part 1 and 2 of Annex B to begin their basic training. Items listed in part 1 can be brought by candidates or purchased at their expense at Canex while items in part 2 will be exclusively purchased at Canex after their arrival. Candidates who are already CF members will also arrive with the military equipment (in serviceable condition) listed in part 3 of Annex B to this document.


----------

